# 228 and 231 brushes?



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 28, 2006)

What are they used for?  The 228 is the Mini Shader, it's soooo tiny, it's like the size of a creme stick liner, and the 231 is a teeny tiny paddle shaped brush that's brush with a white tip.  what are these brushes used for?


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 28, 2006)

I have the #228 and I use it to apply paints to my lid, I'm pretty teensy. The other brush they normally suggest is way too big.

Don't know about the #231 though.


----------



## lara (Mar 28, 2006)

Hmm. The 231 looks like a stubby concealer brush, doesn't it?


----------



## bebs (Mar 28, 2006)

the 228 I use for eyeshadow/pigments under my eye -like eyeliner but lower-

and the 231 I use for eyeliner most of the time -I have a few others but this one is my fav-


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 28, 2006)

I bought my 228 for a crease brush-before I got the 119 & 117.  After I got those my 228 turned into a lip brush.  And when I was working at the freestanding store we used the 231 for a lip brush as well-there must be something about store not providing us w/ lip brushes.

But my 228 actually ran away from me on Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No harm really though, I guess-didn't use it that often.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 28, 2006)

i have very tiny eyelids so I was thinking about getting them.  perhaps i'll ask an MA's opinion when i go to MAC this weekend.


----------



## brandi (Mar 28, 2006)

i think the 228 is great for small eyelids!


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 28, 2006)

hey girl im thier this weekend (hint hint). I love these brushes, the 228 for more drama under the eyes, i kinda like the way the 20s starlets had this whole under eye shading thing, and u can achive it with this brush and like stated above u can use it for conealer as well. The 231 isnt a must have but its cool to have one, i like to line my eyes with it, i pack on color on my waterline with this brush.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 29, 2006)

yes i use the 231 for a small concealer brush but i also use it for es too.To highlight the inner v only usualy.


----------

